# Subwoofer de referencia con WAF de referencia



## juanfilas (Sep 16, 2015)

Como andan todos, hace mucho tiempo que no iniciaba un proyecto de audio, por una que otra cosa siempre postergaba muchas ideas que tengo en la cabeza pero bue… me decidí y voy a comenzar con el Upgrade de mi anterior proyecto “Doppler”. Pero, no es un “upgrade” que solo sirve para mis monitores, es en realidad el diseño de un subowoofer de referencia, de esos que solo se pueden meter en salas muy grandes y que suenan muy bien, que dan esa sensación de “audio en vivo”, esa sensación viseral, de profundidad y claridad de bajos, que solo oímos en pocos lugares, eso si, con la condición que de entre en un living de 21m2 y principalmente, no nos echen de casa cuando se lo mostremos a nuestra pareja…

  Vamos a comenzar con la elección de los transductores, a diferencia de del proyecto Doppler, monitores que tenían que reproducir fielmente 9 octavas del espectro audible (con todas las complicaciones que eso conlleva), con problemas de interferencia, lóbulos de radiación, interacción en el cruce, cajas que resuenan, etc. En este caso la elección de los transductores es mas sencilla… necesitamos algo que tenga mucho área, que se mueva de la forma mas “pistónica” posible, fs baja y que se mueva sin deformaciones ni variaciones del campo magnético la mayor distancia posible (Xmax), si cumple con todos estos requisitos, vamos a lograr bajos con poca distorsión en todo sentido.

  Arranque con la idea de hacer dos bases con los Scan Speak Revelator de 9”  22w-4851t00:

http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/22w-4851t00.pdf

  Que debo admitir, son soberbios en todo aspecto, pero les falta una cosa… área.

  Entre charlas y charlas, fui subiendo de diámetro, pasando por los Scan Speak de 12” 30W-4558t00:

http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/30w-4558t00.pdf

  Hasta uno que otro Peerless, Eton, SEAS, etc.

  En fin, todos estos transductores nos permiten hacer cajas chicas, bajo el concepto típico de subwoofer (que son horribles) sin que moleste tanto en el living o sala, pero, acá vamos a ir un poco mas allá, después de mucho pensarlo, me decidí por no solo un transductor, sino dos, y no de 12” ni de 15” que ya es grande, el proyecto integra dos subwoofers de 18”, si 18”… como una imagen vale mas que mil palabras (o eso dicen por ahí) les paso unas fotos con un CD como referencia  de tamaño de los transductores elegidos: 

_Eighteen Sound 18w1400:_

_

WP_20150829_12_45_51_Pro by Juan Filas, en Flickr_

_

WP_20150829_12_46_22_Pro by Juan Filas, en Flickr_

  Como ven, son realmente grandes. 

  ¿Por qué elegí estos transductores?:

  Primero y principal, como el bafle va a tener que ser muy chico y queremos que llegue a 18hz plano (nada de andar mariconeando con que llegue a 35hz y que la sala “ayude” a que bajen un poco mas y bla bla…) la única manera de lograr esto es con una caja cerrada y aplicando una transformada de Linkwitz, el problema que tiene esto es que el suministro de potencia que hay que aplicarle al subwoofer va creciendo exponencialmente a medida que queremos bajar mas en frecuencia. Estos transductores “aguantan” 1000w cada uno… con lo que se van a romper antes por excursión que por calor en la bobina.

  Después es simple, de los subs que hay en el mercado de este tamaño, estos tienen 9mm de excursión lineal y 31hz de Fs, tiene distorsiones bajísimas y se consiguen en Argentina al mismo precio que salen afuera (raro no?) si le queremos dar “rosca” y que distorsionen un poco mas (estamos hablando arriba de 106db de SPL) tienen una Xlim de 25mm…

  En fin, hay varias alternativas similares (DAS, RCF, JBL, Electro Voice, etc.) pero por el precio y mas caros también, son la mejor alternativa.

  ¡Pero ahora vamos a lo lindo! ¿Cómo metemos dos de estos bichos en un living de 21m2 y que no se note?

  La idea original era hacer dos bases de monitores, pero quedaban un poco grandes y no eran muy disimulados, si bien no cambiaba mucho con lo que tengo ahora (tengo dos resonadores de base bastante grandes) quería mejorar la estética de mi living, y sumado a que estamos con mi mujer rediseñando el mismo, realice en conjunto con ella (si la integran en los proyectos el Si es seguro, se los recomiendo) un diseño de subwoofer nórdico, ya que todo el living va a tener este estilo, lo diseñe en SketchUp para que lo vea bien y de paso, ya hacer el diseño fino del mismo, después de varios diseños, nos decantamos por este:

_

isometrica1 by Juan Filas, en Flickr_

_

frente 1 by Juan Filas, en Flickr_

  Pero... ¡eso es una mesa de TV! Si, dentro de la misma se esconden 2kw de puro subwoofer y el rack con el procesador, potencias, decodificador, etc. 

  No se ve ni un solo cable, no tenemos una caja cuadrada negra horrible por ahí suelta, nos apoyan con el proyecto, diseño moderno y de moda, y principalmente… vamos a tener en nuestro living un sistema de referencia sin que nadie lo note… 

  Manos a la obra… _
_

_

maderas by Juan Filas, en Flickr_

    Pd: debido a la falta de tiempo este post se va a ir actualizando muy de a poco, a los que les interese, paciencia jeje.

  Saludos 

  Juan


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Sep 17, 2015)

Que lindo que armes algo con estos transductores que tanto me gustan!! asi que las distorsiones son bajas? yo no medi mucho,aparte no soy un experto en el tema


----------



## aadf (Sep 17, 2015)

Que lindo va a estar eso.
Saludos!

Andres.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2015)

El matafuegos ¿ Es algún tipo de mensaje subliminal ? 

Los vecinos agradecidos


----------



## Bleny (Sep 17, 2015)

Buena idea el mueble, pero mientra no salga corriendo como un lavadora coja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2015)

Hola Juan!!!
Que linda idea para disfrazar los subs y más si a la patrona le gusta el mueblecito  
Te hago una pregunta: por lo que veo de la forma del mueble, los subs son down-firing, no???
O las puertas laterales se abren cuando vas a escuchar??

PD: Tengo algo de experiencia en proyectos laaaaaargos y leeentooooosss... . No te hagás drama, lo mejor es al final


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 17, 2015)

Gracias a todos por los comentarios! 

 Dr. si, son down firing, va... mas o menos, ya que las patas al ser estilo nórdico son largas (algo de 17cm) por lo que no hay muchos "efectos raros" ahí abajo, de todas formas, va todo procesado por el db-mark así que si se genera algún pico raro, lo elimino rápidamente.

 Después subo las medidas de todos los cortes.

 Bleny: Tiene una placa y media de mdf, son como 100kg + 15Kg de cada transductor, dudo que salga caminando, es mas, dudo que vibre algo con la cantidad de refuerzos que tiene el diseño.

 Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> Dr. si, son down firing, va... mas o menos, ya que las patas al ser estilo nórdico son largas (algo de 17cm) por lo que no hay muchos "efectos raros" ahí abajo, de todas formas, va todo procesado por el db-mark así que si se genera algún pico raro, lo elimino rápidamente.


Seee... creo que vas a tener que usar el procesador, por que si hay una pared atrás del mueble, te va a molestar ...

Por si te sirve de algo, leete *ESTO*.


----------



## hiendaudio (Sep 18, 2015)

A la frecuencia a la que se va a cortar (menor a 100Hz) si esta pegado a un muro mejor ya que las interferencias se corren hacia frecuencias más altas que suelen quedar fuera del rango de reproducción.

Esta es la gráfica de un sub que acomode el otro día, pegado a una esquina de un control room muy pequeño (2*3m aprox). Véase el efecto de "room gain" abajo de la zona modal (zona de presión). como en un auto.....

En verdoso la medición del sub a pelo (sin filtrado ni eq), en negro filtrado con un LR24 y dos puntitos de EQ para acomodarlo.





imagen jpg


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2015)

Interesante....
El sub, también era down-firing?


----------



## hiendaudio (Sep 18, 2015)

> Interesante....
> El sub, también era down-firing?



Era un Mackie de estudio, desconozco el modelo exacto, con radiador pasivo down firing.

La verdad poder meterlo en una esquina soluciono gran parte de los problemas, y con un poco de mano (gracias a un procesador como el de Juan) quedo integrado de modo que no solo no se nota que hay sub, sino que el grave en general quedo sonando como en un buen auricular. (la respuesta en frecuencia sin variaciones bruscas y la respuesta temporal super rápida debido a la sala extremadamente chica y a que casi todas las paredes eran muy "lossy".)



Esta es la respuesta entre 20-300Hz, a 1/24 de octava.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2015)

hiendaudio dijo:


> Era un Mackie de estudio, desconozco el modelo exacto, con radiador pasivo down firing.


Esa es una diferencia importante, estos solo irradian hacia abajo la parte del espectro que le corresponde al radiador pasivo. Los de Juan son sellados (creo) y van a irradiar todo el espectro habilitado hacia abajo. Mientras mas abajo lo corten, mejor será...



hiendaudio dijo:


> *La verdad poder meterlo en una esquina soluciono gran parte de los problemas*, y con un poco de mano (gracias a un procesador como el de Juan) quedo integrado de modo que no solo no se nota que hay sub, sino que el grave en general quedo sonando como en un buen auricular. (la respuesta en frecuencia sin variaciones bruscas y la respuesta temporal super rápida debido a la sala extremadamente chica *y a que casi todas las paredes eran muy "lossy"*.


Esos son dos puntos importantes. Con paredes reflectivas en baja frecuencia y, peor aún, con asimetrías de posición respecto a las otras paredes (no en una esquina), los down-firing comienzan a hacer algunas cosas raras, al menos en mis experimentos ...


----------



## hiendaudio (Sep 18, 2015)

Ya veremos cuando los arme e instale!!....esperemos que le meta pata!
Igual, con procesador se corrige casi todo, jaja. 

PD: debería ser casi una exigencia la presencia de un procesador en todo sistema que pretenda un mínimo de calidad. En mi experiencia siempre suman, normalmente mucho, sea teniendo una sala chica o grande, con buena o mala acústica....


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 18, 2015)

Listado de cortes (no incluye las patas) en cm, para 18mm de espesor:

2 x 160x49.2
4 x 47.4x38.4
1 x 38.4x160
2 x 42x55
1 x 42x49.5
2 x 51.4x47.4
1 x 50.47.4
8 x 35.9x10
2 x 27.4x10
2x 31.4x10


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 21, 2015)

Nuevos avances, ya hice casi todos los cortes y empece el encolado de las primeras piezas:



foto2 by Juan Filas, en Flickr



foto3 by Juan Filas, en Flickr



foto1 by Juan Filas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Sep 22, 2015)

Juan y sus excelentes proyectos,lo que nunca entendi es como hace esos trabajos en un dpto


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 22, 2015)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Juan y sus excelentes proyectos,lo que nunca entendi es como hace esos trabajos en un dpto


Con paciencia y de a poco, limpiando bien cada vez que hago algo, y si, ademas mi novia me quiere  (matar! jaja)


----------



## martin12as (Sep 22, 2015)

te hago una pregunta, no le hace nada que quede tan poca madera en el borde del subwoofer? da la sensación que se va a quebrar esa madera tan fina con tremendo parlante


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 23, 2015)

martin12as dijo:


> te hago una pregunta, no le hace nada que quede tan poca madera en el borde del subwoofer? da la sensación que se va a quebrar esa madera tan fina con tremendo parlante




 Ese borde va pegado a otra madera, no queda finita. El tema es que tenes que ver el mueble terminado.

 Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2015)

En esta imagen:





Noté un detalle que me lleva a pensar que el proyecto será un éxito.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 25, 2015)

¿la cerveza casera?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿la cerveza casera?



Por supuesto, _*"Algo lubricado con cerveza  puede salir mal" *_


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 25, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por supuesto, _*"Algo lubricado con cerveza  puede salir mal" *_


 Es indispensable..antes, durante y por supuesto después del proyecto


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 25, 2015)

nasaserna dijo:


> Es indispensable..antes, durante y por supuesto después del proyecto



Imagínense lo claro que tengo esto que hago mi propia cerveza .

 Pd: No desvirtuemos mas que voy a tener que mover los post a otro lado.... 

 Este finde seguro tenga novedades, ayer estuve presentando algunos cortes y tengo dos con 1-2mm de mas  así que tengo que agarrar la escofina


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> Este finde seguro tenga novedades, ayer estuve presentando algunos cortes y tengo dos con 1-2mm de mas  *así que tengo que agarrar la escofina*


Para esas cosas me compré un cepillo de carpintero "chico" que saca de a poquito. Y con paciencia y saliva....
Luego me arrepentí de no comprar uno eléctrico... pero vale el triple


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 25, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> Este finde seguro tenga novedades, ayer estuve presentando algunos cortes y tengo dos con 1-2mm de mas  así que tengo que agarrar la escofina



En el peor de los casos una lijadora orbital, que en homecenter o en carrefour o en cualquier ferretería en promoción) en colombia 8-10 obamas, salen rebaratas, ayudan almenos en unos pocos proyectos antes de morir







manejando las lijas de manera adecuada, sirve y suda uno un poquito menos y aal ser algo largas y relativamente planas puede dar una superficie plana, y bajar ese milímetro con un poco de paciencia...., pero mucho polvo​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2015)

Tengo muy mala experienci lijando bordes muy delgado.
Terminan quedando "redondos"...


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 25, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tengo muy mala experienci lijando bordes muy delgado.
> Terminan quedando "redondos"...


si señor, tiene razón el doctor, 

se requiere un poco de práctica (y usar algo un poco rígido entre la lija y la espuma del sujetador para evitar las curvas que puede generar la espuma al deformar la lija)

para esos bordes de menos de 1cm, si son mejores las de banda, pero también comen muy rápido, claro que si son de 2 milímetros, tomar la circular y volver a cortar con cuidado


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 25, 2015)

Si, yo también tengo mala experiencia con la lijadora y bordes finos, me queda mejor con escofina. Estoy planteándome sacar el borde con la caladora, pero es casi el grosor de la cuchilla.... mepa que voy a tener que hacer fuerza nomas...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Sep 25, 2015)

No tenes una sierra de banco no? yo tengo esta y estoy chocho!!


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 25, 2015)

la otra es una sierra circular, y el acabado queda mejor, y cuesta una fracción de la de banco
(no mejor que la de banco claro)




pero sigue el mismo truco del mucho cuidado.
pues con la caladora si es un corte muy largo, queda con la firma del zorro y con el problema de cortes no muy rectos si la caladora no es muy buena​


----------



## ni (Sep 25, 2015)

Bueno, ya que no he visto aplicada en algún producto comercial, la "Transformada de Linkwitz" 
(o solo que yo no haya buscado bien) que ventajas o desventajas tendría frente a la configuración en isobárico, o usar 2x15" como los usados en las "bastanis atlas":

https://www.bastanis.com/speakers_atlas.html

Y otra pregunta, ¿Sirve cualquier driver?
¿Tiene algun criterio de selección?

Hay por ahí un driver de 18" de 95 db con xmax de 20.17 mm, el faital pro 18XL1800:

http://www.faitalpro.com/en/products/LF_Loudspeakers/product_details/index.php?id=201070150

Pero eso si no es nada barato. 

Y por lo del WAF, pues igual tal vez se animan a algo similar a las "Varios":

http://www.monoandstereo.com/2014/06/the-varios-angelo-speakers.html

Y son "down-firing"


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 25, 2015)

......






....... mea culpa???​


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 26, 2015)

ni dijo:


> Bueno, ya que no he visto aplicada en algún producto comercial, la "Transformada de Linkwitz"
> (o solo que yo no haya buscado bien) que ventajas o desventajas tendría frente a la configuración en isobárico, o usar 2x15" como los usados en las "bastanis atlas":
> 
> https://www.bastanis.com/speakers_atlas.html
> ...



Hola, la transformada de Linkwitz (de ahora en mas TL) se usa en muchos subs activos comerciales (te diría que en casi todos los que son caja cerrada) solo que ya viene integrada en la electrónica del mismo.

Solo se puede aplicar en cajas cerradas, podes usar cualquier parlante pero te va a limitar si no cumple con ciertos requisitos. Uno es que tenga buena Xmax y buen manejo de potencia. Después a mas diámetro mejor y como en cualquier caja cerrada, mientras mas baja la fs también mejor.

Ese Faital pro se ve muy bien también 

Saludos, en un rato subo unos avances.




Les dejo algunos avances (viene lento el tema), ya se "ve" la forma de cada bafle interno, y comencé a pegar los refuerzos, como nota, para todo aquel que lo quiera armar, en este paso ya pesa tanto que no se puede mover de a una persona (a menos que quieran una hernia), y todavía falta mucha madera  



refuerzos by Juan Filas, en Flickr



refuerzos2 by Juan Filas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2015)

Estan medio complicados los refuerzos...
Tal vez hubiera sido mejor meterle dos tirantes atravesados de pared a pared. Con eso hubieras mandado las resonancias al techo y de paso hubieras mantenido reforzada la estructura...
Claro... salvo que tus refuerzos sean para otra cosa.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 26, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estan medio complicados los refuerzos...
> Tal vez hubiera sido mejor meterle dos tirantes atravesados de pared a pared. Con eso hubieras mandado las resonancias al techo y de paso hubieras mantenido reforzada la estructura...
> Claro... salvo que tus refuerzos sean para otra cosa.



Hola Dr! tirantes no puedo poner por que esta en el medio el parlante, es mas, fijate como están cortados los refuerzos para que entre el mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2015)

Ooooppppssss... tan arriba llega???
Es muy "alto"....


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 26, 2015)

Si, mide 23cm de "alto" el parlante, igual, no veo la complicación con estos refuerzos, solo un par de cortes mas.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2015)

Ahhh..
Pero no... no me referia a complicacion en el corte, sino que la forma es mucho mas complicada que un par de tirantes. Pero si no se puede... pues no se puede


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 3, 2015)

Como andan todos, les paso los nuevos avances en la construcción del sub, ya casi termino la parte de "armado grueso" pegue y atornille todos los refuerzos, puse la repisa del rack (entran seis unidades de rack con algo de espacio para ventilación) realice los ajustes para que entren cómodos los trasnductores y presenté y pegue la última tapa, por lo que ya parece un "mueble" y no un subwoofer.

Les paso algunas fotos:

Como queda antes de pegar la última tapa:



fffff by Juan Filas, en Flickr

Repisa (3 unidades de rack arriba y 3 abajo):



ffffgv by Juan Filas, en Flickr

Últimos refuerzos:



dfbdfb by Juan Filas, en Flickr

Transductores presentados (no están simétricos para dejar mas espacio a las patas delanteras del mueble):



dfbtjhyj by Juan Filas, en Flickr



jfydfgbf by Juan Filas, en Flickr

Ultima tapa presentada:



nrtnnn by Juan Filas, en Flickr

Ahora falta:

Comenzar con las patas
Fichas y cableado
Relleno interno
Laqueado de las patas
Pintado y laqueado del mueble
Seguro me estoy olvidando de algo 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2015)

Muy bueno!!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 18, 2015)

Algunos avances, lamentablemente, pasaron dos semanas casi sin trabajar...

Conectores Speakon Neutrik para ambos lados del subwoofer:



conectores by Juan Filas, en Flickr

Ya coloque todos los refuerzos que faltaban, hice los agujeros para los conectores y empece a enmasillar  los tornillos para una terminación lisa:



masilla by Juan Filas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## sergiot (Oct 22, 2015)

Muy bueno Juan!! como no podía ser menos viendo de vos, admirable la calidad del laburo y por sobre todo, las ganas que le pones a las cosas que haces, 

Una pregunta, ese espacio que se ve entre la madera superior y la base de los subwoofer, por que es?? tiene alguna razón de ser o es cuestión de medidas del gabinete??


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 22, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> Muy bueno Juan!! como no podía ser menos viendo de vos, admirable la calidad del laburo y por sobre todo, las ganas que le pones a las cosas que haces,
> 
> Una pregunta, ese espacio que se ve entre la madera superior y la base de los subwoofer, por que es?? tiene alguna razón de ser o es cuestión de medidas del gabinete??


 
 Hola Sergio, ese "hueco" es por que la brida de los parlantes es muy alta, de todas formas adentro hay refuerzos y se llena de silicona antes de meter el parlante para absorber vibraciones.

 Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## sergiot (Oct 22, 2015)

A la miércoles que es alto!!! no estas usando mdf de 18mm??


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 24, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> A la miércoles que es alto!!! no estas usando mdf de 18mm??



Si, la brida tiene 25mm de alto, ese hueco es de 7mm. Los 18" son graaandesss jeje


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 27, 2015)

No hay fuga de aire, tendría que poner material absorbente adentro porque si no sonaría mal.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 27, 2015)

Si cristian, va relleno para llegar a un volumen virtual de un 80% mas de litros aproximadamente. No tiene ninguna fuga de aire.

 Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 31, 2015)

Algunos avances mas, ya recorté las patas y las presente para que vean como quedan mas o menos, las tengo que pegar (son dobles), lijar y laquear, la idea es que queden de un color bien claro. Las mismas van atornilladas al bafle para poder sacar los parlantes en un futuro.



patas2 by Juan Filas, en Flickr



patas1 by Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2015)

a Fogo  guta ese rebaje sobre las maderas de las patas.

Quedan las patas con la menor resistencia mecánica que puede ofrecer la madera.
Un intento de mover "La Bestia" en el sentido adelante-atrás y el mueble pasa a lo del vecino del departamento de abajo.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 31, 2015)

Hola Fogo! no entiendo a que rebaje te referís, las patas están enormemente sobredimensionadas, dudo que algo se pueda romper...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2015)

Me refiero a la beta de la madera.
Queda una sección angosta, serán unos 10/12Cm (aparentemente por la foto), con la beta en sentido transversal (Menor resistencia) veo la posibilidades de quebrarse ante un intento de mover el mueble.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 31, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me refiero a la beta de la madera.
> Queda una sección angosta, serán unos 10/12Cm (aparentemente por la foto), con la beta en sentido transversal (Menor resistencia) veo la posibilidades de quebrarse ante un intento de mover el mueble.



Si es verdad, pero quedate tranqui que puse todo doble para que no pase nada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2015)

Se merece un buen "me gusta"!! pero también me quedo con la pica... sobre todo del corte en ángulo de la pata. Entiendo que debe ser así por el estilo del mueble, pero yo la hubiera hecho o reforzado con acero...ese mueble es muy pesado...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Se merece un buen "me gusta"!! _*pero también me quedo con la pica... sobre todo del corte en ángulo de la pata.*_ Entiendo que debe ser así por el estilo del mueble, pero yo la hubiera hecho o reforzado con acero...ese mueble es muy pesado...



Manual básico del técnico mecánico: Angulos vivos = Aumento del factor de acumulación de tensiones. 

Además de encolar los 2 listones entre sí le agregaría un pequeño refuerzo de unos 5 a 7 cm de ancho por unos 3 cm de espesor a las 4 patas (Solo las patas) de forma que visto desde arriba en la posición actual se forme una "*T*"
El refuerzo quedaría del lado interno por lo que sería prácticamente invisible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Manual básico del *técnico mecánico*: Angulos vivos = Aumento del factor de acumulación de tensiones.


Seee.... de mis épocas de secundaria .
Por fortuna el ángulo no es demasiado obtuso, pero ese corte tiene cara peligrosa .... lástima que tengo que buscar el libro para calcular los esfuerzos...


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 31, 2015)

Ojo que el angulo es medio "ilusión óptica" donde apoya esta a 90° de donde viene el peso, lo otro es solo "para que quede lindo"



Acá dibuje un rectángulo dentro de la pata para que vean los dos puntos de apoyo, arriba y abajo en el piso, es el diseño viejo, después subo el render con el nuevo modelo de pata:



pata by Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 1, 2015)

Porqué no pones las patas en los extremos de las esquinas y así NO están enfrente de los conos y no distorsionan la salida de aire ???????????


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Porqué no pones las patas en los extremos de las esquinas y así NO están enfrente de los conos y no distorsionan la salida de aire ???????????



Es por estética/estilo, Juan lo comentó al principio:





No recuerdo como se llama ese tipo de patas, pero pertenece a un estilo de muebles bien definido.


----------



## ricren (Dic 19, 2015)

los subs que hay en el mercado de este tamaño, estos tienen 9mm de excursión lineal y 31hz de Fs, tiene distorsiones bajísimas y se consiguen en Argentina al mismo precio que salen afuera (raro no?)[/QUOTE]


Hola, muy lindo proyecto. Donde se consiguen estos parlantes?


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 22, 2015)

Hola Ricren, en calle Paraná hay varias tiendas que los venden, sino por ML, que son las mismas tiendas...


----------



## ricren (Dic 22, 2015)

Gracias por el dato, no sabia que tenian disponible ese modelo.


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 15, 2016)

Se fueron los monitores Doppler  así que en breve voy a empezar un proyecto nuevo  los mantendré al tanto...

Ayer comencé a trabajar de nuevo con el sub, ya enmasille todo y di la primera mano de lija gruesa, falta lija fina y comienzo a pintar.

Después subo fotos!

Saludos,

Juan


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 26, 2016)

Vamos entrando a la recta final, esta foto es de hace una semana (si, voy lento con esto de actualizar el post    ), primeras manos de pintura, hoy ya aplique la primera mano de laca. También ya tengo el ampli que va a alimentar todo el sistema triamplificado (la bestia adcom 7500):



WP_20160123_16_06_57_Pro by Juan Filas, en Flickr

Lo que ven es la parte que apunta hacia abajo donde no lije las uniones entre placas, arriba es completamente liso y la puerta del rack se pega con imanes  

Saludos!


----------



## cantoni11 (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola JuanFilas.que lindo acabado,,,que pintura usas??Estas pintando con soplete o a pincel ???.saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola JuanFilas.que lindo acabado,,,que pintura usas??Estas pintando con soplete o a pincel ???.saludos



Considerando que se encuentra trabajando dentro de un departamento se me ocurre que emplea pincel o rodillo


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 28, 2016)

Hola! pinte con rodillo, la pintura es Albamate sintético blanco al aguarras, y después hidrolaca (para que no se levante la pintura).

 Saludos!


----------



## pppppo (Ene 28, 2016)

Probe  sintetico al agua y la verdad no tuve objecion, poco olor, secado rapido, en mi caso el blanco es extremo, mucho mas que el sintetico al aguarras, rinde mas. El blanco es simil  a la porcelana de platos, loza de artefacto de baños, o carpinteria de aluminio prepintada.
Salvo para metales virgenes (que se oxidan con pintura al agua) me resulto genial.
Tus vecinos te deben querer mucho .


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 29, 2016)

El tema de las pinturas al agua es que no se pueden laquear, se levantan, por eso use al aguarrás y laca al agua.

 Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 3, 2016)

Falta poco!!! hoy termino de ensamblar, lo doy vuelta para pintar la parte superior y listo! 

1ra etapa (fabricación) casi terminada

2da etapa: Calibración + transformada de Linkwitz, dentro de poco 


bafle con junta by Juan Filas, en Flickr


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 3, 2016)

WP_20160203_18_23_39_Pro by Juan Filas, en Flickr



WP_20160203_18_46_18_Pro by Juan Filas, en Flickr



WP_20160203_19_20_11_Pro by Juan Filas, en Flickr



WP_20160203_19_23_52_Pro by Juan Filas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## ricren (Feb 3, 2016)

Que bueno que esta quedando. Mucho estilo.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 11, 2016)

Primer mano de laca de la parte superior, pintado de la puerta y el estante "en tiras" para mejorar la disipación de calor.



WP_20160210_19_18_57_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160210_19_18_30_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160210_19_18_04_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160210_19_17_29_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 7, 2016)

Hola a todos, les paso unas fotos del sub terminado, como estaba planificado, no vibra en lo absoluto 



WP_20160807_19_20_47_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160805_23_38_28_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 8, 2016)

Y los mid-high que son ? ... no vi que hayas publicado algo ...


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 8, 2016)

Hola Antonio, son unos Dynaudio 2/6 que estoy usando hasta que arme algo nuevo, vendí todos los bafles que arme y me quede sin nada


----------

